
Busting 4 Modern Hardware Myths - prajjwal
http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/6/13/busting-4-modern-hardware-myths-are-memory-hdds-and-ssds-rea.html
======
lifeisstillgood
> Clock speed isn't everything. Example, word split the text > of Alice and
> Wonderland. Intel Core 2 Duo, 2008, 2.40GHz, > 1434 operations per second.
> Intel Core, 2011, 2.20GHz, 2674 > operations per second. Clock speed is down
> but operations > per second have nearly doubled. Trend is continuing.

Errr, 2008 -> 2011 = 3 years. And a doubling of "performance" \- thus a
halving of Moores law. This is real evidence of a massive slowdown in hardware
growth.

~~~
wmf
And it's much worse since then, because Sandy Bridge -> Ivy Bridge was only
~5% and Ivy Bridge -> Haswell is only another ~5%.

